# My Weekend Trip



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

So this Friday I left for Gatlinberg, Tennessee. It's something my family and I do each year sometime in the month of February. Anyways, I took some photos (nothing spectacular) and thought I'd share them. 










This was taken outside Books - A - Million. It was snowing hard at the moment and was extremely cold. 










I saw this book when I was in there and had to take a pictures of it. 










Some hot coco that I got. It was pretty good.










Money! I have thirty-five dollars at the moment and I hope to get more as I'm saving for a few things. 










My cousin Averia.










My grandfather. 










An umbrella tree. Now, which came first - the umbrella or the umbrella tree? 










I went with my grandparents to Skecher's yesterday because my grandfather needed a new pair of shoes. 










We met this really awesome guy that worked there and he was very helpful and funny and just awesome. The reason the photo is so candid is because I didn't want to be 'weird' or anything by just randomly taking his picture. The woman in green is my grandmother. 










What the backseat of my mom's jeep looked like when we were making the drive back home earlier today. 










A icy view of sorts. 










This is me pointing at something...










Walking away.

(Might post more later on)


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh baby, I want it. I want that money!!!! :crazy:

Awesome pics. Your cousin and grandfather have the _I'm such a nice person face_. Yeah. I bet they're really nice, awesome people. 

Post more when you get the chance! Preferably of the girls you left me for. :sad: I just want to see what my competition looks like...


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)




----------

